# Sheffield Crown Court & Clocktower - February 2013



## shatners (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sheffield Crown Court & Clocktower - February 2013*

Following noisey comical access which is essentialy a real life version of the first 15 minutes of Indiana Jones and the Temple Of Doom we had an excellent mornings wombling around the old courts, cells and clocktower (which incidentaly is worth the visit alone!) Probably my favourite explore ever... totaly devoid of vandalism and chav nonsense, just quality origional features.

Thanks to Skankypants and Playerone for excellent company, been looking forward to this place for a while now and it did'nt dissapoint.

Was also a great location for a test run of my new 8-16mm wide angle which turned out to be nice and sharp.


































































*The view fromt he roof top*











































































​
Thanks for looking!


----------



## sweet pea (Feb 17, 2013)

love your shots thanks for posting


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice work never get tired of seeing this place! youve captured it well some really good photos in this report! captured some nice detail work.


----------



## odeon master (Feb 17, 2013)

amazing place, liking the bulb shots in the clock tower !
THE ODEON


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 18, 2013)

Epic. I love this site. The clock tower/bulb shots are great.


----------



## barnsley lad (Feb 18, 2013)

brilliant cheers going to have to go check that out when im next at crown for a binge drinking charge lol


----------



## skankypants (Feb 18, 2013)

Great shots Shatners....think this was my favorate to date aswell...was a good day out...


----------



## shatners (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers all, appreciate the comments... whoever did the poo in the court two viewing gallery would have done well to grab some of that Government Property toilet paper first the mucky bugger!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice one! Beautiful photos, that lens (and photographer obv) is fantastic! 
Cheers for sharing, you should be well proud of this set.


----------



## shatners (Feb 18, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Beautiful photos, that lens (and photographer obv) is fantastic!
> Cheers for sharing, you should be well proud of this set.



Thank you sir... yeah chuffed with the lens, cost me an arm and a leg but its ruddy bloody sharp, even wide open


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 18, 2013)

shatners said:


> Thank you sir... yeah chuffed with the lens, cost me an arm and a leg but its ruddy bloody sharp, even wide open



I did look into getting it (I went out exploring a few times with Madaxe who had one) it turned out to be £200 extra for 2mm wider, which I couldn't justify to Mrs UrbanX!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2013)

Superb! I often wonder how people met their fate here,great photos.


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 18, 2013)

*Quality as usual there mate!! Just bought myself an 8-16... Cant BLOODY wait to use it!! *


----------



## Pen15 (Feb 18, 2013)

Stunning!!!

Love the bulb shot too


----------



## sonyes (Feb 18, 2013)

Cracking set there!! Love the look of this place......need to get down there soon!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 18, 2013)

Quality of the highest order


----------



## MrDan (Feb 19, 2013)

I always wanted you to visit here, and you didn't disappoint! 
Love that clock tower


----------



## birdinanaviary (Feb 19, 2013)

shatners said:


> Cheers all, appreciate the comments... whoever did the poo in the court two viewing gallery would have done well to grab some of that Government Property toilet paper first the mucky bugger!



Hahahahahahahahaha this has made me full lol......


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 19, 2013)

Bwhahahahahaahha Urbeck poos for the win


----------



## HughieD (Feb 22, 2013)

Stunning set of pictures. Think I need to invest in a 8-16mm.....18mm is just not enough for those tight situations!


----------



## muppix (Feb 22, 2013)

Bloody 'ell mate, nice pics!!


----------



## mookster (Feb 23, 2013)

I need to see this....


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonderful shots! Would love to see this place


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 23, 2013)

Outstanding pictures! would love to see this, what happened to leave only footprints, guess footprints and a turd don't sound as good  when nature calls urbexing style


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW!!! Wot a cracking set of pics, luv the light bulb reflecting the clock face, great mix of wangle and detail looked a very exciting splore, cells look more like dungeons....glad u made it then skankypants


----------



## shatners (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheers all 



prettyvacant71 said:


> WOW!!! Wot a cracking set of pics, luv the light bulb reflecting the clock face, great mix of wangle and detail looked a very exciting splore, cells look more like dungeons....glad u made it then skankypants



Yeah, the bulb reflection shot would have come out better if I'd have wiped the two inches of pigeon shit off first I guess


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 27, 2013)

Cracking shots mate , you covered it well it, congrats on the lens too, Ssshhh.... cant wait to get hold of one, I;d get one too but i have tok 11-16 and an 8 so i will still juggle them


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 27, 2013)

Real quality there mate!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 27, 2013)

This is absolutely brilliant!! Bravo!


----------



## ZerO81 (Feb 28, 2013)

I really do wish I had not clicked on this report and seen these images.

Why, you ask?

Well, it has absolutely nothing to do with the photos, which I have to say are the best set I have seen from here, hands down, more to do with the fact I know i will never be ninja enough to get in to see this for myself and these shots have given me such an I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE feeling  :wcry:


----------



## shatners (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks all! 



ZerO81 said:


> I really do wish I had not clicked on this report and seen these images.
> 
> Why, you ask?
> 
> Well, it has absolutely nothing to do with the photos, which I have to say are the best set I have seen from here, hands down, more to do with the fact I know i will never be ninja enough to get in to see this for myself and these shots have given me such an I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE feeling  :wcry:



You'll be fine Zero... doesnt matter how ninja you are, the noise you have to make into this place is about as subtle as an air raid siren in a library


----------

